# Safe bottom feeder for guppies, platies & mollies?



## melissasroja

Hi everyone. Can anyone tell me what would be the safest bottom feeder or tank cleaning fish to have in with guppies, mollies and platies? My guppies are most definitely pregnant and I would like something least likely to eat the fry if they happen to give birth without me getting them into the breeder in time. I was thinking maybe a ghost shrimp but I think they will chow the fry quicker than they r born. Any advice would be great. Oh and my issue isnt so much algae. Its more left over food and poop. Thanks.

Melissa


----------



## emc7

platies will eat shrimp. Maybe a snail? Big snails eat fish eggs, I don't know about fry.


----------



## sq33qs

You might consider a type of pleco that is small, they are( from what i've heard) nocturnal hunters, not aggressive enough to harm your fish, but they will def go after fry, plus your other fish in the tank will already do so.


----------



## Bettawhisperer

You didn't say how big or small your tank is but an Albino Bristlenose Pleco is a good one and they don't get to big. About 5-6".


----------



## melissasroja

Thanks everyone. I actually have an albino pleco already in my betta tank. Ive thought about putting him in this tank (its 29 gallon) a day or two a week for cleanup but the betta doesnt have a heater so Im afraid the temp change might be hard on him. Also the betta was really going after him for the first few days he was in there so I dont want to remove him and have the betta not want him back. Maybe Ill see if I can find a very young small albino for this tank.


----------



## emc7

How about some young apple snails. Based on mouth size, I think full grown ones can eat fry, but I doubt the small ones can.


----------

